# Beans and Legumes



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Bean Soup*

1 lb navy beans
3 qt water
1 tsp salt
1 pch baking soda
1/2 cup shredded carrot
1 cup chopped celery
2 med onions, chopped
2 bay leaves
1 1/2 lb ham meat

*Ham bones*

Leftover ham drippings
1 cup mashed boiled potato
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp dried thyme, optional
2 tbl Worcestershire sauce
1/4 cup chopped fresh parsley

In a large soup kettle, combine the beans, water, salt and baking soda.
Bring to a boil, cover, and simmer for 5 minutes.
Remove from the heat, skim off foam, re-cover, and let stand for 2 hour.
(The beans can also be soaked overnight if you prefer.)
Add the remaining ingredients except the parsley and simmer, covered, for about 1 1/2 to 2 hours.
Watch beans, for the cooking time willvary and the beans should not get mushy.
Remove the ham bone and dice any overlylarge pieces of meat and return to the soup.
Add the parsley just before serving.
This soup freezes very well.

*BAKED BEANS*

1 lb. navy beans
1/2 lb. bacon ends
1 med. onion (quartered)
1/4 c. brown sugar
1/3 c. molasses
2 tsp. dry mustard
2 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
2 tbsp. vinegar
2 c. hot water

Long cooking develops the wonderful old-fashioned flavor.
Soak beans overnight in 6 cups water; add 1/4 teaspoon baking soda if water is hard.
Parboil beans for 20 minutes. Drain beans after parboiling; rinse with cold water.
Dice bacon ends to 1-inch square, placing half in the bottom of a 2-quart bean pot or casserole along with the quartered onion. Add beans.
Mix remaining ingredients with hot water.
Pour over top of beans.
Top with remaining bacon ends.
Cover and bake in a slow (300 degree) oven for about 6 hours adding hot water as needed to keep beans moist.

Serves 8 to 10.

*PINTO BEAN PIE*

½ cup granulated sugar
1 cup brown sugar, packed
2 eggs, beaten
1 stick (½ cup) butter, softened
1 heaping cup mashed, cooked pinto beans
1 unbaked 9-inch pie shell
Whipped cream, whipped topping, or scoop of ice cream

Beat until creamy the granulated sugar, brown sugar, eggs and butter. Add pinto beans, blend well. Pour into unbaked pie shell and bake at 375o for 20 minutes. Reduce heat to 350o and bake an additional 25 minutes or until a knife inserted in center comes out clean. Serve with whipped cream, whipped topping, or scoop of ice cream.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

> Nobody trips over mountains. It is the small pebble that causes you to stumble. Pass all the pebbles in your path and you will find you have crossed the mountain.


I like your recipes and your signature quote, this is one I read once along the same line...

"Its not the mountain that wears you down, it's the small pebble in you shoe".


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Bean breads*

*PINTO BEAN BREAD*
2 c. scalded milk (cooled to lukewarm)
2 pkgs. dry yeast
2 c. cooked, mashed pinto beans
2 tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. salt
2 tbsp. shortening
5-6 c. flour

Blend milk and yeast in a large bowl. Add pinto beans, sugar, salt, shortening. Stir in 5-6 cups flour. Add enough flour to handle dough easily. Turn onto floured board and knead until smooth and elastic. Place in greased bowl, turning once. Cover and let rise, in warm place until double in size, about one hour. Punch down, cover, let rise again until almost double. Divide dough into two portions and shape into loaves. Place in greased pans, cover, let rise until almost double in bulk, about 45 minutes. Bake at 350 degrees for about 50 minutes.

*BEAN BREAD*
4 c. cornmeal
1/2 tsp. soda
2 c. cooked beans
2 c. boiling water

Put cornmeal in bowl, mix in drained beans. Hollow out a hole and put in soda and water. Make dough stiff enough to form balls. Drop ball into a pot of boiling water. Cook about 45 minutes or until done.

*BEAN BREAD*
2 c. seasoned cooked pinto beans
1 c. liquid from beans
2 c. cornmeal
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt
2 beaten eggs
1/2 c. milk

In a large bowl mix cornmeal, baking powder and salt. Stir in milk, eggs, beans and bean liquid. Pour into greased pan. Bake at 450 degrees for 20 minutes or until done and lightly browned.

*PORK AND BEAN BREAD*
1 c. raisins
3 eggs
2 c. sugar
2 c. flour
1 c. oil
1 lb. can Campbell's pork & beans
1/2 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. soda
1/2 tsp. baking powder
1 c. boiling water

Mix raisins in boiling water. Beat eggs, oil, sugar and broken up pork and beans (you can blend the pork and beans in food processor or blender). Add flour and rest of dry ingredients to bean mix. Drain raisins and add to mix. Add 1 cup chopped nuts and 1 tsp. vanilla. Pour into 3 well greased loaf pans. Bake at 350 degrees for 50 minutes.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*More bean dessserts*

*BUTTER BEAN CUSTARD*

1 c. lg. white butter beans
3 c. water 
Soak overnight. The next morning, take hull off beans. Cook until well done in water. Do not add seasoning. Mash beans. Add:
2 c. sugar
1 tbsp. plain flour
1/4 c. butter
1 tbsp. vanilla
Pinch of salt
2 eggs
Optional:
1/4 tsp. cloves
1/4 tsp. nutmeg
1/4 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. cream 
Blend together. Pour into shell. Bake at 350 degrees for 30 to 45 minutes.

*PINTO BEAN CAKE*
1 stick margarine
1 c. sugar
Cream well. Add 2 cups cooked pinto beans, well drained and mashed (save juice). Add:
1 egg
1 tsp. vanilla 
Beat until creamy. Sift together:
1 c. self-rising flour
1/2 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. ground cloves
1 tsp. soda
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/4 tsp. nutmeg 
Add to other ingredients and mix well. Then add:
2 c. diced apples
1 c. raisins
1/2 c. chopped pecans 
Pour into 2 well greased and floured 9 inch round pans. Bake at 350 degrees until well done or when layers pull from sides of pans.

FROSTING:
1 box powdered sugar
1 stick margarine, softened
1 tbsp. milk
1 tbsp. bean juice
1 tsp. vanilla 
Beat until light and fluffy. Frost layers after they are cooled.

*PINTO BEAN FUDGE*
1/2 c. mashed pinto beans, cooked, drained, cooled and mashed
1/2 c. unsweetened cocoa powder
6 tbsp. melted butter
1 1/2 tsp. vanilla
4 c. powdered sugar
1 c. chopped nuts

In blender, put beans, cocoa, margarine and vanilla. Blend until well mixed. Combine with powdered sugar in large mixing bowl and beat 3 minutes until blended. Stir in nuts. Pour into greased pan. Refrigerate until set.

*NAVY BEAN PIE*
1 c. navy beans, cooked and mashed
4 eggs, beaten
1 3/4 c. sugar
1/2 c. butter or margarine
1 tsp. vanilla
Mix all ingredients thoroughly and pour into unbaked pie shell. Bake at 350 degrees until filling is set.

*PINTO BEAN PIE* (slightly different than the one in an earlier post)
1 c. cooked pinto beans
1 c. brown sugar, packed
1 c. granulated sugar
1/2 c. margarine, softened
2 eggs
2 tsp. vanilla
1/2 c. angel flake coconut

Mash beans, but not too fine. Cream sugars, margarine and eggs thoroughly. Add beans and vanilla. Pour into unbaked pastry shell. Bake in 350 degree oven, about 45 minutes. Tastes like pecan pie.

*WHITE BEAN PIE*
1 c. cooked Great Northern white beans, mashed
2 1/2 c. white sugar
1 tsp. vanilla extract
2 sticks margarine, softened
4 eggs
1 c. grated coconut
2 unbaked pie shells
Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Mix all ingredients together. Pour into pie shells and bake for 45 minutes.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

PINTO BEAN CAKE

Now ... that's a new one on me!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Andi said:


> PINTO BEAN CAKE
> 
> Now ... that's a new one on me!


It makes sense that it would work though.

Are the recipes beany? Taste of beans or do they resemble more the food they were named after? The Fudge especially.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Dean,

IMO, the flavorings mask the 'beany' taste. My cousin takes the pinto bean pie to family get-to-gethers and people always fight over it like it was pecan pie. Ever made chocolate fudge with velveeta? To me it's the same thing, the cocoa is stronger than cheese or bean flavors.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

:threadbump:

I am looking for more/new ideas for beans!


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I had gotten some Roman (aka cranberry) beans (on sale) and then had to figure out what to do with them. I found this:

Suzie The Foodie: My Version of Food Network Magazine's Cranberry Bean Pasta Fagioli

My version was:

3 pieces bacon
1 small onion 
4 cloves garlic 
dried rosemary
dried pepper flakes
1 can roman beans (drained and rinsed)
1 can stewed tomatoes 
1 can spinach 
1 cup macaroni
4 cups water

I followed her basic instructions.

Yummy! Served with the Artisan bread recipe found here: http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/my-daughter-called-today-4147/index2.html:2thumb:

Today I will attempt to make Falafel and Pita bread :crossfinger: If it goes well, I'll post the recipes!


----------



## Reblazed (Nov 11, 2010)

WOW! I hadn't found this site when this thread was started ... lots of new ways to use all those beans. Thanks.


----------



## BizzyB (Dec 10, 2010)

re the bean cake... I bet that would be awesome with lentils. I remember the day I discovered just how quirky my crockpot was. I came back from a short errand to find that my pot of lentils (that was on low -- honest!!) had cooked dry and was forming a burnt crust inside. The overall effort was a failure, but the smell was wonderful -- sweet just like corn bread. And it was just lentils baking away...


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I made Falafel today. Recipe is here: Falafel | Hillbilly Housewife

They turned out okay, I think...I have never had Falafel before. They are definitely on the bland side. I think instead of just a creamy sauce I may add a hot/spicy sauce. I will make them again in the future. They were quick, cheap and easy to make.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

mdprepper said:


> I made Falafel today. Recipe is here: Falafel | Hillbilly Housewife
> 
> They turned out okay, I think...I have never had Falafel before. They are definitely on the bland side. I think instead of just a creamy sauce I may add a hot/spicy sauce. I will make them again in the future. They were quick, cheap and easy to make.


Falafel, yum! I think you can add red pepper to spice them up. Such a good way to use legumes from food storage and add variety.

Falafel are often served in a pita pocket cut in half with lettuce, a little cucumber, a little onion, tomatoes, and a little sauce. Of course, you can use what you have and vary it.

Falafel can be eaten like chicken nuggets and dipped into hummus or a sauce.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I'll have to try a couple of these recipes. Sounds good.


----------

